
Ask HN: Which public companies will do well in the near future post-Covid world? - neoplatonian
From an investment perspective, I have been investing passively in index funds. But I think the time is ripe for stock selection, or investing in particular companies.
======
BjoernKW
From the top of my head, I'll go for the obvious companies and industries:

\- Amazon

\- remote work infrastructure: Zoom, Atlassian, Slack

\- pharmaceutical companies and biotech: No specific company suggestion here
but the ones that will develop effective COVID-19 vaccines or other types of
medication will be tremendously successful. The problem here is to guess the
ones that'll do so.

------
aaron695
I liked the way wallstreetbets graphed flowers.com to deaths.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/gccbum/why_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/gccbum/why_didnt_i_think_of_this_sooner/)

Unemployment, suicides, increased medical issues, gambling, covid rehab,
opioids.

Look at stocks during the last Depression for ideas.

